# Megrsprachigkeit in PopUp



## isowiz (9. Jun 2007)

Ich rufe ein PopUp auf.
	
	
	
	





```
<h:commandButton 
     id="go" 
     type="submit" 
     value="#{msg.gotes}" 
     onclick="if (!confirm('Sie löschen alles.\nSind Sie sicher?')) return false" 
     action="#{Inv.DeleteAll}" 
     style="text-align: center"/>
```
Besteht die Möglichkeit, den Text des PopUps sprachunabhängig zu gesalten?

Anscheinend bin ich der einzige mit dem problem da ich nirgends etwas zu diesem Thema finde.


----------



## merlin2 (9. Jun 2007)

Was verstehst du in diesem Zusammenhang unter "sprachunabhängig"?


----------



## Ellie (9. Jun 2007)

Hier, hilft dir das weiter?
http://de.selfhtml.org/javascript/objekte/navigator.htm#language


----------



## merlin2 (9. Jun 2007)

Sprachunabhängig ist das aber nicht.


----------



## isowiz (9. Jun 2007)

Funktioniert leider doch nicht wie es soll. gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die Variable navigator.language.indexOf("en") zu ändenr?


@merlin
Ich habe damit Mehrsprachigkeit gemeint. Sprachunabhängig ist vielleicht das falsche Wort aber ich denke es war klar, was gemeint war.


----------



## Ellie (9. Jun 2007)

Da steht was davon, dass diese Eigenschaft im IE navigator.browserLanguage statt navigator.language heißt, hast du das berücksichtigt?

Ach ja, und was willst du denn machen, die Sprache des Browsers ändern? Die kann man, meine ich, nur auslesen.


----------



## isowiz (10. Jun 2007)

Naja, das Ziel ist es, die Anzeige im PopUp je nach Sprache des Anwenders zu beeinflussen.

Nur wird die Sprache nicht durch den Browser festgelegt nämlich durch den User selbst, in dem er die in einem Menü auswählt.
Das funktioniert auch für alle Texte der Seite wunderbar (mit properties und <hutputText value="#{msg.einsprachtext}"/>).

Nur hab ich keine Ahnung, wie ich nen die Sprach in einem PopUp beeinflussen kann? Kann man dort auch propertie-Werte abfragen?


----------



## isowiz (11. Jun 2007)

habs über die rendered funktionlität des jsf tags gelöst.


----------

